# [H] ~2500+ pts WoC [W] £££/Army Swap [UK]



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

Gone.
Thanks guys!


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

what mark is your shrine and are you willing to split up?

Gothic


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

The shrines mark is only by way of paint, so easy to change.
I'd prefer to send the lot as a whole, unless it was for a good offer.

EDIT: The shrine is made from 2 Horses, and A "Basic" chariot (Couldn't say which one, but very plain in design, with bodica spikes), and a marauder with a banner


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

GO on Gothic offer him £75-80 ....! included (P&P) its nearly spring !


----------

